# Poll: Your age group



## greybeard (May 15, 2017)

Completely optional of course. If your age in decades is as tightly guarded secret as the nation's nuclear deterrent launch codes, please ignore. (I've never been shy about my age--I'll be 67 in a few weeks) 
Open to all members BYH and BYC.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 15, 2017)

I love this! I have no issues sharing ha! probably one of few women  I will be 27 come October .


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 15, 2017)

I'm a teen! Don't mind sharing age either - but I don't think it's allowed for minors. lol


----------



## samssimonsays (May 15, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> but I don't think it's allowed for minors



We have lots of teens here I believe so you are not alone


----------



## greybeard (May 15, 2017)

The poll voting itself is anonymous of course, (I can't see who votes) but I understand if teens don't want to indicate their age.


----------



## TAH (May 15, 2017)

Teenager!


----------



## luvmypets (May 15, 2017)

Im a teen as well  I try my best to be taken seriously


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2017)

I'm 52.


----------



## lcertuche (May 15, 2017)

59 or as the Wildbunch claims_* older than dirt*_.


----------



## GabrielleH (May 15, 2017)

I'm 25


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Im a teen as well  I try my best to be taken seriously



I take you seriously!

Just because someone is young doesn't mean they do not have something to contribute. Many young people study, focus, and dedicate themselves to the things they are passionate about and often they bring a great bit to the table.

Many older folks lose out when they discount a young person... @luvmypets  if someone treats you that way smile and move on.  
Oldtimers  like myself are always learning .... I love our young people on here!


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2017)

I am so pleased to see so many young people on here. Follow your dreams and never lose your passion for all things BYH!


----------



## Sourland (May 15, 2017)

I am curious as to whether or not there are others in the '70 or older' bracket.  76 this coming July 8 and still doing almost everything I ever did.  A little slower and paying with a little more pain, but as Baymule says I am living my dream and learning daily.  Having the Princess by my side for the past 53 years has helped make things a blast.  Yep, I'm one of those pesky chicken folk who is going to keep on visiting.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 15, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> We have lots of teens here I believe so you are not alone



Yes, I know dozens! I also enjoy talking with and learning from the adults...you have so much to teach!


----------



## Sourland (May 15, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes, I know dozens! I also enjoy talking with and learning from the adults...you have so much to teach!



My Mom, who instilled a love for animals and anything with feathers in me, lived to be 97.  One of her sayings was, "There's no sin in getting old, but acting old is a sin."  I enjoy folks who have a passion for something.  Others tend to bore me.


----------



## Hipshot (May 15, 2017)

I'm 63  Growing up I loved to listen to older people's stories . Now I tell those stories. The youngsters of today are us tomorrow with a lot more headaches . If your here your way ahead  many others . they consum what you produce . Yet they only serve to clutter space . As I pass the farms of my childhood and am depressed to see them all gone replaced by tall buildings and parking lots. I wonder how would they survive without people like us .Few today know the way fruits and vegetables are supposed to taste . Consider this   I am better than no one and no one is better than me . Intelligence is a thirst that only knowledge can quince.  Courtesy  is cultured not concord .   Patience is truly a virtue and the hardest to master . Respect is earned not given .    Age has nothing to do with any of these things .


----------



## Latestarter (May 15, 2017)

I'll be 60 in 2 weeks so checked that box (60+). Thank you teens, for NOT posting your ages! Once you're above 18 it's fine, as you're legal, but younger than that it's against forum rules.


----------



## Sourland (May 16, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> I'm 63  Growing up I loved to listen to older people's stories . Now I tell those stories. The youngsters of today are us tomorrow with a lot more headaches . If your here your way ahead  many others . they consumer what you produce . Yet they only serve to clutter space . As I pass the farms of my childhood and am depressed to see them all gone replaced by tall buildings and parking lots. I wonder how would they survive without people like us .Few today know the way fruits and vegetables are supposed to taste . Consider this   I am better than no one and no one is better than me . Intelligence is a thirst that only knowledge can quince.  Courtesy  is cultured not concord .   Patience is truly a virtue and the hardest to master . Respect is earned not given .    Age has nothing to do with any of these things .



Wow !  Very well said.  I too am a story teller - drives the Princess nuts.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Im a teen as well  I try my best to be taken seriously



I take everyone seriously.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 16, 2017)

I'm a teen, but have a lot of experience and a parent who is a vet.


----------



## luvmypets (May 16, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I take you seriously!
> 
> Just because someone is young doesn't mean they do not have something to contribute. Many young people study, focus, and dedicate themselves to the things they are passionate about and often they bring a great bit to the table.
> 
> ...


Aw thanks! This gave me a big smile


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I take you seriously!
> 
> Just because someone is young doesn't mean they do not have something to contribute. Many young people study, focus, and dedicate themselves to the things they are passionate about and often they bring a great bit to the table.
> 
> ...


You didn't answer the question


----------



## ChickenCowboy02 (May 16, 2017)

Teen


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm a teen, but have a lot of experience and a parent who is a vet.


Is that you in your avatar?
You and my daughter Rachel are looking so grown up
Please slow down


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I am so pleased to see so many young people on here. Follow your dreams and never lose your passion for all things BYH!


You didn't answer the question


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I'll be 60 in 2 weeks so checked that box (60+). Thank you teens, for NOT posting your ages! Once you're above 18 it's fine, as you're legal, but younger than that it's against forum rules.


I follow your journal
Seems like you drive like a teenager
Sorry had to say it 

Edited:
That wasn't fair
I should have said you seem to damage your truck like a teenager


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 16, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Is that you in your avatar?
> You and my daughter Rachel are looking so grown up
> Please slow down


Yeah that's me. I have to say that I probably look a minimum of a year older then I actually am though.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah that's me. I have to say that I probably look a minimum of a year older then I actually am though.


Rachel has always been tiny for her age
This year on her annual wellness Dr appointment she had grown 5 inches and gained 20 lbs
She had a serious growth spurt


----------



## babsbag (May 16, 2017)

I'll be 59 this Sunday.  After spending 10 hours today putting up hot wire and clearing grass from said hot wire I feel 99+ .   I have Houdini dogs.


----------



## Sourland (May 17, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Rachel has always been tiny for her age
> This year on her annual wellness Dr appointment she had grown 5 inches and gained 20 lbs
> She had a serious growth spurt



And on my wellness visit I shrank .5" and lost 4 #.  Am I eventually going to disappear ?


----------



## MikeLM (May 17, 2017)

I'm 52. doesn't seem like it though.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 17, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Im a teen as well  I try my best to be taken seriously



And you are.  I was far from a teen when my own love of country life was very obvious.  Hasn't waned.



lcertuche said:


> 59 or as the Wildbunch claims_* older than dirt*_.



Not there yet....even if kids think so!  At some point they will be older & realize their mistaken opinions. 



Sourland said:


> am curious as to whether or not there are others in the '70 or older' bracket. 76 this coming July 8 and still doing almost everything I ever did. A little slower and paying with a little more pain, but as Baymule says I am living my dream and learning daily



I'm with you -- 71 this year.   Bought my first tractor @69 and it's a huge help with the things you can't find a child or hired teen to help do.   PLUS -- it is there on time, as long as I need, no backtalk.    Yep, I am slower and have a longer list, sore more often BUT -- keep on getting up!   You learn some limits and which liniment works best.     I still load & unload my sacks of feed, hay.  Yes, enjoy help but can do it.  Since I have 20 mini horses (elders), 8 core herd dairy goats & 8 more kids, about 50 chickens....I consider myself busy. Sold the pigs few months ago, had butchered some, didn't feel I wanted to keep.   Began milking goats again this past week.

When my children ask "why?"  I explain it's what I want to do & keeps me healthy  (I have no medical issues, taking no meds as none needed!!)   and keeps them from needing to care for me.   I do suggest they could "donate" a day or two of labor once in a while     still waiting  

I'm with Hipshot...used to listen, now tell those tales. Hope it encourages others to live more simply & love it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 17, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Rachel has always been tiny for her age
> This year on her annual wellness Dr appointment she had grown 5 inches and gained 20 lbs
> She had a serious growth spurt


Interesting. I'm in the top ten percent for my age, and have been for quite sometime.


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2017)

I always wish I was a bit shorter, with my dad being 6'7 and my mom being 5'8 I average at about 5'10, have been since 8th grade, Im a hs sophmore now  And dont get me started on my poor brother, he's a senior and just as tall as my dad. Its so annoying finding pants that fit I always have a few inches of bare ankle


----------



## Mother Hen (May 17, 2017)

I'm a female, never lied about my age.Just turned 39 on Mother's day.


----------



## Sourland (May 17, 2017)

MikeLM said:


> I'm 52. doesn't seem like it though.



I generally don't feel 75 - that is until I look in the mirror.


----------



## Sourland (May 17, 2017)

When my children ask "why?"  I explain it's what I want to do & keeps me healthy  (I have no medical issues, taking no meds as none needed!!)   and keeps them from needing to care for me.   I do suggest they could "donate" a day or two of labor once in a while     still waiting  

I'm with Hipshot...used to listen, now tell those tales. Hope it encourages others to live more simply & love it.[/QUOTE]

I mow lawn (about an acre) with a self propelled walk behind - I like doing it.  Last summer daughter stopped by while I was mowing.  She stomped across the front yard and asked, "What is wrong with this picture?"  I replied, "What do you mean?"  Her answer, "My 75 year old father mowing lawn in the heat."  Easy answer, "What's right about the fact that I am still able to do this?"  She stomped away as my grand daughter gave me the thumbs up and giggled.


----------



## MikeLM (May 17, 2017)

Sourland said:


> When my children ask "why?"  I explain it's what I want to do & keeps me healthy  (I have no medical issues, taking no meds as none needed!!)   and keeps them from needing to care for me.   I do suggest they could "donate" a day or two of labor once in a while     still waiting
> 
> I'm with Hipshot...used to listen, now tell those tales. Hope it encourages others to live more simply & love it.



I mow lawn (about an acre) with a self propelled walk behind - I like doing it.  Last summer daughter stopped by while I was mowing.  She stomped across the front yard and asked, "What is wrong with this picture?"  I replied, "What do you mean?"  Her answer, "My 75 year old father mowing lawn in the heat."  Easy answer, "What's right about the fact that I am still able to do this?"  She stomped away as my grand daughter gave me the thumbs up and giggled.[/QUOTE]

No health issues and cutting an acre that's great, seems the two things could be related.


----------



## greybeard (May 17, 2017)

I used to think as some of you do. 

Most people don't 'grow' old. They just wake up one day and they're there, usually with a health event signalling it's arrival.
Until late Sept 2015, I was still bullet proof and invisible and routinely jumped tall buildings in a single bound, right up until the chest pains started on Sep 28, and the quad bypass a few days later. A year previous, I was found to be in great health at my annual physical. 
It's like a car or truck. It's a great vehicle, till it leaves ya seriously stranded on the side of the road one time and you never look at it the same way again. 
Everyone is 'young'.....till they aren't.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 17, 2017)

greybeard, sorry about the rude awakening!!   Yes, we all like to "think" we are able to do all as before.  

Until, unless, I hit that wall, it is my intent to keep on with life.  Who knows what tomorrow will bring.  Just thankful  for every day I awake & try to do something.


----------



## MikeLM (May 17, 2017)

greybeard said:


> I used to think as some of you do.
> 
> Most people don't 'grow' old. They just wake up one day and they're there, usually with a health event signalling it's arrival.
> Until late Sept 2015, I was still bullet proof and invisible and routinely jumped tall buildings in a single bound, right up until the chest pains started on Sep 28, and the quad bypass a few days later. A year previous, I was found to be in great health at my annual physical.
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I hope your recovery went well.


----------



## Hipshot (May 18, 2017)

Sourland said:


> I generally don't feel 75 - that is until I look in the mirror.


  Easy fix don't look



Sourland said:


> When my children ask "why?"  I explain it's what I want to do & keeps me healthy  (I have no medical issues, taking no meds as none needed!!)   and keeps them from needing to care for me.   I do suggest they could "donate" a day or two of labor once in a while     still waiting
> 
> I'm with Hipshot...used to listen, now tell those tales. Hope it encourages others to live more simply & love it.


  Nothing like a good story teller .

I mow lawn (about an acre) with a self propelled walk behind - I like doing it.  Last summer daughter stopped by while I was mowing.  She stomped across the front yard and asked, "What is wrong with this picture?"  I replied, "What do you mean?"  Her answer, "My 75 year old father mowing lawn in the heat."  Easy answer, "What's right about the fact that I am still able to do this?"  She stomped away as my grand daughter gave me the thumbs up and giggled.[/QUOTE] You just keep right on pushing old timer hope your still doing it when you hit triple digits .


----------



## farmerjan (May 18, 2017)

I'm 63 and I have to say @greybeard  hit it on the head.  Didn't feel anywhere near "old" but after a car accident - they hit me head on - and hitting my knee, could have been ALOT WORSE , the following little aches became bigger ones and then the orthoscopic (sp?) surgery and now constant knee pains and an ankle.  I get up and go to work some days at 2 am and others at 6 am and in the last couple months it has really hit me; because it hurts to put the weight on the joints.  I am trying to lose weight to help but when it hurts to walk, it's kinda hard to walk it off.....
I still take care of the dairy nurse cows that are mine; my son and I have a cow/calf operation and we make alot of hay and I still get on the tractor and do 90% of the tedding and raking....
Doing prolotherapy on the joints, and it is finally showing some results on the one knee.  Will switch to the other knee now.  The ankle is pretty bad but they think it will improve over time.  
Luckily no ther health issues except the weight, no meds, just alot of vitamins, supplements.


----------

